# Tyron



## ceeaygee (May 17, 2010)

My MH had these fitted when I bought it and really proved worthwhile when I got a blowout on a French mountain road. The downside was that the fitter in the local French village had no idea what do do with it even though I had the handbook in french!

I have just managed to buy a bit of kit that will make my Tyrons servicable anywhere we go. Here's the link with info about Tyrons and the kit that goes with it. Pure Tyre

Hope it's useful to someone


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

What caused the blowout ? 8O 

D.


----------



## ceeaygee (May 17, 2010)

I've no idea. The tyre was nearly 10 years old though. I was able to drive about 2k to find a safe place to stop. That said, the tyre was a mess by then with a wire sticking through the sidewall!


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

In the link you supplied, the Tyresafe literature reccomends changing the tyres at 5 years or a maximum 7 years. Are you using the bands with 10 year old tyres?


----------



## ceeaygee (May 17, 2010)

Not now. Just changed 2 more found to be 2002 date! Thanks for mentioning it though. Those tyres looked absolutely fine until they were in the machine, then you could see the fine cracking on the side walls.

The chap from Pure Tyre was brilliant, checked everything over. Even deflated the original spare to make sure it had a Tyron on. That's a very good website BTW, lots of useful information.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Personally & this is only my opinion. I'd have saved the money spent on the Tyrons & replaced the tyres once they were five years old. 

D.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

davesport said:


> Personally & this is only my opinion. I'd have saved the money spent on the Tyrons & replaced the tyres once they were five years old.
> 
> D.


My strong opinion too! :wink:


----------



## ceeaygee (May 17, 2010)

Why? The Tyron is simply a device to keep the tyre on the rim in the event of any puncture, however it is caused. Just because you've got new tyres you can't guarantee that you're not going to have a deflation in a dodgy situation. Having had a scare, I'm certainly going to keep Tyrons on my MH for peace of mind.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

ceeaygee said:


> Why? The Tyron is simply a device to keep the tyre on the rim in the event of any puncture, however it is caused. Just because you've got new tyres you can't guarantee that you're not going to have a deflation in a dodgy situation. Having had a scare, I'm certainly going to keep Tyrons on my MH for peace of mind.


Did you old tyre come away from the bead area of the rim after it was deflated?

Richard...


----------



## ceeaygee (May 17, 2010)

No, it stayed on and steering, although odd feeling, was easy. It's worth looking at the video on the web page in the original post.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> Why? The Tyron is simply a device to keep the tyre on the rim in the event of any puncture, however it is caused. Just because you've got new tyres you can't guarantee that you're not going to have a deflation in a dodgy situation. Having had a scare, I'm certainly going to keep Tyrons on my MH for peace of mind.


Quite simply, in the 30 odd years I've been driving I have never experienced a blow-out & neither has anyone else I've spoken to. As the add states, the band simply keeps the tyre bead from entering the well on the rim. The presumption is that this will keep the (deflated) tyre from falling off. What happens if the tyre disintegrates or the tread delaminates & falls off ? I've no desire to drive 2K's on a blown out tyre simply because I can. Driving that distance on a deflated tyre isn't something I'd contemplate doing.

I personally don't need the peace of mind that you have purchased with the Tyron bands. I'm not in any way criticising your choice, that's decision you've made & are happy with.

My mitigation against tyre problems including punctures is quite simply to have new-ish tyres & make sure they have plenty of tread left. Reliance on ten year old rubber is IMO a flawed rationale regardless of Tyron bands or not./

£0.02

Dave.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

You wrote about the puncture 22/09/2010 on MHF. Is this another or are you talking about the portable removal kit?


----------



## ceeaygee (May 17, 2010)

I had the puncture last year. Before setting of for France again this summer, I had the tyres checked out by a local firm who knows what a Tyron is. 

The blown tyre was on the back port side (nearside). The spare was new. Obviously, we put the spare on at the roadside but needed to replace the tyre, once we were safely into the town (Entraygues) in order to have a sound spare.

The French garage would not fit it without matching the starboard (offside) tyre because the tread amount would not have been equal. Apparently, it's the law in France. 

The garage mangled the Tyron.

Back in the UK, I decided to have the Tyron replaced. The fitter discovered that ...

The original spare did not have a Tyron fitted.
The 3 part worn tyres were the originals, it's a 2002 MH. The code was on the inside so I'd never been able to read them and wouldn't have known how to anyway.

Yes, I agree I was initially sceptical as to how useful Tyrons are but Ihave decided that I'm happy to have them on.

The new bit of kit that would have prevented the French fitter from wrecking the band cost £45 and is packed into a little bag about 12"x8"x2". I hope I never need to use it.


----------

